# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  مشکل کندی سرعت در بعضی از اوقات در صورت که Index های Cluster شده و هر روز هم Recognize Index  میشه

## Touska

با سلام دوستان ،

ما یک سرور معمولی با CPU دو هسته ایی و رم DDR2 4 Gb داریم. حالا سایز دیتابیس ما 600 MB هست.
و مقدار RAM رو که SQL سرور میگیره 2 GB هست. وقتی سیستم رو ریستارت می کنیم و بالا می یاد همه چیز
خوبه ولی بعد از یک مدتی سرور کند میشه طی 2 ساعت و سپس خودش خوب میشه و سرعت به حالت اولیه
بر می گرده ، حتی بعضی وقتها ساعت 12 شب هم که کاربر نداره خیلی کند میشه و دوباره خودش خوب میشه

من روزی یک بار ساعت 12 شب BackUP و Recognize Index انجام می دهم و هفته ایی یک بار Rebuild Index انجام می دهم.

و تمامی جداولم Index های Cluster شده مورد نیاز دارن

راستی SQL Server 2008 SP2 RC و ویندوز 2003 SP2 هست.

ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید که مشکل از کجاست.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
فکر میکنم باید با استفاده از Profiler یک روز تمام عملیات سرور رو ثبت کنید بعد در اون ساعاتی که سرور کند میشه ببینید چه عملیاتی داره انجام میشه.
چون ممکنه یک job داره اجرا میشه که شما ازاون بی خبرید یا یک برنامه دیگه داره به سرور وصل میشه و یکسری عملیات اضافی به سرور تحمیل میکنه.
شما سعی کنید در Profiler نوع تراکنشها ، نام سیستم ، نام برنامه ، نام دیتابیس ،زمان و تاریخ تراکنشها رو Log کنید.

----------


## Touska

با سلام

من 2 روز کاری رو Profile کردم ، سایز فایل پروفایل هم به 260 Mb رسید.

مشکل را دریک Query دیدم که خیلی Data دریافت می کرد. حالا به غیر از این تک Query دیگر دستورات در حالات عادی روز سریع جواب می دهند

ولی همین Query ها در بعضی از ساعات به کندی جواب می دهند.

آیا دلیل سرباری هست که آن Query مشکل دار بروی سرور ایجاد می کرده باعث کندی دیگر Query ها می شده یا مشکل از جای دیگست.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ممکنه اون Query مورد نظر هردفعه موقع اجرا یک Plan جدید میسازه که همین باعث میزان افزایش استفاده از Ram می شود.
میتوانید اون Query رو به صورت جداگانه در Query Analyzer اجرا کرده و Execution Plan اون رو مشاهده کنید؟

----------

